# PDFlib aktivieren !? (PHP)



## Sebigf (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

 Ich würde gerne PDFlib bei mir auf dem Server nutzen, aber leider habe ich weder ahnung wie man es aktivieren kann, noch weis ich was ich dazu brauche.

 Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es aktiviert bekomme, so dass ich PDF Dateien mit PHP erstellen + speichern kann auf dem server?

 So wie ich das gesehen habe, kosten einige Tools geld, aber das sollte möglichst nicht der fall sein 

 Ich währe um Hilfe bzw. Anleitungen der Dankbar. 

 Danke


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe es mir zwar noch nicht angesehen, aber evtl. ist ja FPDF etwas für dich.


> What is FPDF?
> FPDF is a PHP class which allows to generate PDF files with pure PHP, that is to say without using the PDFlib library. The advantage is that PDFlib requires a fee for a commercial usage. F from FPDF stands for Free: you may use it for any kind of usage and modify it to suit your needs.


Gruss Dr Dau


----------

